# 1999 Beetle Cooling Fan Won't Turn OFf



## txasylum (Jan 9, 2011)

My daughter's car is having a problem. She says the fan will not turn off. They are currently disconnecting the battery when not using the car. I suspected the water temp switch, but when they unplug that the fan continues to run. Would this be a problem of the control module? From what I read when the control module was bad the fan would not turn on. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

txasylum said:


> My daughter's car is having a problem. She says the fan will not turn off. They are currently disconnecting the battery when not using the car. I suspected the water temp switch, but when they unplug that the fan continues to run. Would this be a problem of the control module? From what I read when the control module was bad the fan would not turn on.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Bob


I had the exact same problem and it was driving me bonkers. The fans were running on super high speed even when the car wasn't running (but in the first key position). And no, it wasn't the fan control module or the fans itself and not the Green Temp switch. Look at the upper Radiator hose where it comes together with 2 smaller hoses. There is a small black switch in the center where these 3 hoses come together. If you disconnect this switch the fans will stop. That is the switch you need to replace. I ordered mine from ECS tuning and it was around 27 bucks. I will try and look for the part number and post it here. After I put that switch in and reconnected it. The fans only ran when they are suppose to. Very easy 2 minute fix. But it took me weeks to track it down.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

txasylum said:


> My daughter's car is having a problem. She says the fan will not turn off. They are currently disconnecting the battery when not using the car. I suspected the water temp switch, but when they unplug that the fan continues to run. Would this be a problem of the control module? From what I read when the control module was bad the fan would not turn on.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Bob


Here is the link to the correct Sensor switch: http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/357919369F/ES248948/

It's a 2 pin Thermal Switch and it is 22.90 plus shipping. I had to look it up via part number since it didn't come up under my model year. I actually ordered the white switch that came up for my car but it was the wrong switch. This one is the "Right" Switch and did cure my fan problems. They are prone to go out so it is good to have on hand. When you pull the switch make sure you have a rag or something handy since coolant will drip out of it. When you order the switch be sure to order a new O-Ring as well. They don't come with one.


----------

